# Pigeon Forge



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

We are going to the rally at Smokey Bear campground. Was thinking about staying in Pigeon Forge does anyone know anything about Foothills, or Riversedge?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I can help you with Pigeon Forge, but I can tell you that we stayed at Crazy Horse Campground in Gatlinburg a few years back. I believe shortly after our stay they were taken over by Adventure Bound Camping Resorts. We had a great time and would recommend this place to anyone. The back of our site was on a stream where a kid actually landed a trout while we were there.


----------



## switchman1000 (Oct 30, 2007)

jerry.. you staying at smokey bear campground..? We want to come also.. but want to be at same one you are at.. wondering why you seeking info on other campgrounds... get back with me soon so We can book site...

let us know..

dave and susan


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

The rally is at smokybear, but i assume Jerry is looking at other places to stay because Smokybear is probably booked up.
Suggest either Crazy Horse or Jellystone as they are both very close to Smokybear.

Anywhere in Pigeon Forge is gonna have you at close to 20 miles from Smokybear campground.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

No Jim, we are staying at Smokey Bear we will arrive on Tuesday, Lookin for somewhere to stay a couple days prior to smokey. Last year we stayed at Claboughs. Jim when are u arriving.

Dave they should have openings at Smokey there has been a few cancel. Let me know what you find


----------



## switchman1000 (Oct 30, 2007)

Jerry...

We will be there on Friday early and leaving on Sunday.. Darn work gets in the way of a good time. They had some cancelations and we got a site and she said there is more, but she had a little problem with my BIG RIG!!!! hehhehe..But she came through and we cant wait.. Any one dressing up for Holloween night????

We stayed at motel by Riversedge rv site.. I checked it out and it sure looked nice next to big stream. I wouldnt have problem staying there at all..

Looking forward to seeing you guys again...

Later
dave and susan


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

outbackmac said:


> No Jim, we are staying at Smokey Bear we will arrive on Tuesday, Lookin for somewhere to stay a couple days prior to smokey. Last year we stayed at Claboughs. Jim when are u arriving.
> 
> Dave they should have openings at Smokey there has been a few cancel. Let me know what you find


I'll be arriving at Smokybear on Thursday evening.

The only thing i can tell you about Rivers Edge from driving past it is that it looks very crowded. the campers appeared to be packed in there like sardines.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

We stayed in Gatlinburg, at Twin Creek RV Resort when we were in the area last year. It is a little pricey, but most of the nice campgrounds are in this area. But it is REALLY a nice campground! Paved sites - water, electric, sewer, cable TV, and free Wi-Fi. Here are some photos:





































Here's a link to their website: Twin Creek RV Resort

There is a public trolley (low cost) that stops at the entrance to the campground and you can ride it to Dollywood, Pigeon Forge, the Park, and almost anywhere in Gatlinburg.

We really enjoyed our short stay and intend to go back again some time!

Mike


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Double post - perhaps Doug can delete?


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks Mike we will check it out. Not sure what were doing yet.

Dave glad to see you can make it, dont forget about pot luck dinner, and the white elephant exchange.

I posted awhile back about trying to do a make shift sports bar on sat at the clubhouse, couple tvs for the football games food anyone intrested? beverages


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

Rivers Edge is a nice campground but a bit Busy. Claycough's is owned buy my 3 cousin and it is a nice but busy campground. sites are tight.


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Jerry
We have stayed at the River's Edge the previous two years. The campground is nice and it is located close enough to all the attractions without being in the center of town. My wife and daughter really liked the luxurious shower rooms.

The Foot Hills campground is next door to River's Edge. We have not stayed there but it is also very nice.

We will be in Pigeon Forge the last week of October but this year we are staying at the KOA so we can be closer to other family members who are staying in a nearby hotel.

Maybe we will see you and Denise somewhere around town.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Ken we will be there sunday and monday night 26th and 27th does that work for you


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

We were in Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge area in August, and stayed at the River Plantation RV Park in Pigeon Forge. I thought it was a nice park, with spacious sites. It had a number of amenities, though I doubt that you'll be using the swimming pool!.

Here are a couple of pictures of the site that we stayed in:



















One thing you'll notice in the second picture is that there are *two* sewer connections. I found this rather convenient, as it makes it easy to hook up no matter where your drain connections are. However, you'll also notice that the electric pole is towards the *front* of the site. This was not so convenient, as my power cable is at the rear of the 5er. In order to take full advantage of the depth/length of the site, you may need an extension cord (I happen to carry one).

Each site had a concrete "patio".









And the sites along the river had a lot of room behind them for relaxing by the campfire:









All in all, I would recommend this campground.

Happy camping!
- Roger


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

We have stayed at a few in Pigeon Forge and found several of them to be a bit city noisy (even when we thought we were off the beaten path, we ended up near a concrete plant <beep beep beep> backing up starting at 6am). Rivers Edge looks to, at least have a mountain blocking sound on one side. That River Plantation looks nice too. The KOA is okay but also not great.

Personally I think Townsend and Sevierville, TN are nice towns nearby to stay in as well.

C-


----------

